# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Κάνει επανεκκίνηση μόνο του

## jsp

Γεια σε όλους
τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες ο υπολογιστής κανει Restart μόνος του, για την ακριβεια κανει ακριβώς όπως όταν πατας το reset.
Δεν νομίζω οτι φταιει η ταση του ρεύματος μιας και δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποιο τρεμοπεγμα στα φωτα, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταιει τιποτε αλλό?????

----------


## nikpanGR

έλεγξε την θερμοκρασία cpu και κουτιού...Mπές στο bios kai κοίτα θερμοκρασίες μετά από 2-3 ώρες λειτουργίας.έλεγξε το ανεμιστηράκι του τροφοδοτικού γυρίζει σωστά?Ϊσως έχει μαζέψει σκόνη οπότε το βουτάς και το πάς στο πλησιέστερο βενζινάδικο και το φυσάς με αέρα προσεκτικα μέσα και έξω.....

----------


## nicolouris

> Γεια σε όλους
> τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες ο υπολογιστής κανει Restart μόνος του, για την ακριβεια κανει ακριβώς όπως όταν πατας το reset.
> Δεν νομίζω οτι φταιει η ταση του ρεύματος μιας και δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποιο τρεμοπεγμα στα φωτα, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταιει τιποτε αλλό?????



Μνήμη στάνταρ!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Γεια σε όλους
> τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες ο υπολογιστής κανει Restart μόνος του, για την ακριβεια κανει ακριβώς όπως όταν πατας το reset.
> Δεν νομίζω οτι φταιει η ταση του ρεύματος μιας και δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποιο τρεμοπεγμα στα φωτα, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταιει τιποτε αλλό?????


Δε δίνεις αρκετές πληροφορίες.
Π.χ. έχεις UPS? ΑΝ όχι με κάποια πτώση τάσης είναι λογικό.
Επίσης έχει παρατηρηθεί σε mtik με το που ακούγεται το διπλό beep να σβήνει και να ξαναξεκινάει αυτόματα.
Πόσο συχνά είναι τα restart?
Μήπως το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας δεν είναι καλά βαλμένο στη θέση του?
Θερμοκρασίες και ρυθμίσεις Bios όπως προαναφέρθηκε?
Κάποιο καλώδιο να μην έχει μπει καλά εσωτερικα΄στο pc με αποτέλεσμα να τραβάει restart?

Θέλει ψάξιμο!  ::

----------


## NSilver

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι και πρόβλημα από software. Αν έχεις win xp pro έκδοση θα μπορέσεις να βρεις πληροφορίες στο Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Event Viewer. Αν είναι τέτοιου είδους λάθος μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει αν απενεργοποιήσεις το αυτόματο restart στο Control Panel->System->Advanced->Startup and Recovery settings-> uncheck Automatically restart στο System failure, οπότε σε περίπτωση σφάλματος θα σου βγάζει την κλασσική μπλε οθόνη με πληροφορίες.

----------


## Resi

> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι και πρόβλημα από software. Αν έχεις win xp pro έκδοση θα μπορέσεις να βρεις πληροφορίες στο Control Panel->Administrative Tools->Event Viewer. Αν είναι τέτοιου είδους λάθος μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει αν απενεργοποιήσεις το αυτόματο restart στο Control Panel->System->Advanced->Startup and Recovery settings-> uncheck Automatically restart στο System failure, οπότε σε περίπτωση σφάλματος θα σου βγάζει την κλασσική μπλε οθόνη με πληροφορίες.



Με πρόλαβες ...

----------


## NSilver

> Με πρόλαβες ...


Μπορεί να μην είμαι Road Runner αλλά και για Coyote δεν τα πάω άσχημα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Βρήκαμε τίποτις για το πρόβλημα?

----------


## The Undertaker

αν είναι μνήμη θα χτύπαγε πάντα μια διεύθυνση σε error.

----------


## ririco

Το ιδιο ακριβως εκανε και εμενα οταν εβαλα ενα 2ο hdd.Σε περιπτωση που εχεις προσθεσει κατι και δεν αντεχει το
τροφοδοτικο κανει reboot.
Δοκιμασε εαν εχεις να αλλαξεις τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## nicolouris

> αν είναι μνήμη θα χτύπαγε πάντα μια διεύθυνση σε error.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα εγώ πριν μερικούς μήνες, αφου είχα φτάσει στο αμήν άλλαξα μνήμη και όλα ήταν κομπλέ!!!

Πάντως απ' ότι ρώτησα, αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι συνήθως μνήμη...

----------


## The Undertaker

συνήθως χτυπάει κάτι και μετά κλείνει το pc. έστω και μια υποψία μπλε οθόνης θα έπρεπε να μας (σας) στείλει στον event viewer..το μόνο θέμα που έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ μου με μνήμη ήταν σε ένα asus 800bus που δεν έπαιζε με dual 400αρες μνήμες...όλα τα άλλα λυνόντουσαν..

----------


## Themis Ap

Το πρώτο που πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις είναι ένα memtest.

Αλλιώς παίζει να είναι ένδειξη προβλήματος του τροφοδοτικού...

Έχεις να δοκιμάσεις κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## vassilis3

εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με έναν Ρ ΙΙΙ με μικροτικι εκανε και κάνει επανεκίνηση ενάμιση λεπτό μετά το μπιμπ-μπιμπ του mikrotik
To πρόβλημα λύθηκε με αλλαγή μηχανήματος
το ξαναέφερα στην επιφάνεια μόλις διάβασα το ποστ μπας και βρεθεί λύση

----------


## harrylaos

Θερμοκρασια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα και θα σου ελεγα να κανεις οτι σου ειπε ο Νικος.

----------


## vassilis3

μιλάμε για κρύο μηχάνημα
δηλ
δεν παιζει 2 ωρες και μετα το κάνει
το κανει από την στιγμή που το βαλεις στην πριζα (παγωμενο) και αφου το εχεις βαλει να κρυωσει 1 μερα

σαν να φτιαχνω κεικ ακουγομαι

----------


## harrylaos

Μεθοδος προσθαφαιρεσης hardware  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μέθοδος προσθαφαιρεσης bandwidth server.

----------


## Themis Ap

> μιλάμε για κρύο μηχάνημα
> δηλ
> δεν παιζει 2 ωρες και μετα το κάνει
> το κανει από την στιγμή που το βαλεις στην πριζα (παγωμενο) και αφου το εχεις βαλει να κρυωσει 1 μερα
> 
> σαν να φτιαχνω κεικ ακουγομαι


Το τροφοδοτικό σου τί είναι...;

Πολύ πιθανό να ετοιμάζεται να παραδώσει πνεύμα του. Το έχεις δοκιμάσει με κάποια άλλο τροφοδοτικό;

Με τη σύνθεση κατεβαίνει (ή μάλλον ανεβαίνει...) το ταρατσοπισί στη μάχη του routing;

----------


## vassilis3

Μιλάμε για φαντάσματα 
το μηχανημα οπως προανέφερα έκανε και κάνει επανεκίνηση κάθε 2 λεπτά μετα το μπιπ του ΜΚΤ
Το Ιστορικό του
Ρ ΙΙΙ 1000 με δεν θυμάμαι μνήμη
όταν το προτέστησα έκανε reboot
ξαφνικά το έπιασε και δούλευε για κανένα χρόνο σαν ρουτερ
μετά το ξανεέπιασε κ το παράτησα
το έδωσα σε ενα φίλο να ασχοληθεί να το κοιτάξει και μου το επέστρεψε λέγοντας οτι δουλευει κανονικά 
εγώ όμως μόλις το μπριζοσα ξανά τα ίδια
και ετσι απλά παρετήθηκα

----------


## JB172

Κάνε και έναν έλεγχο στους πυκνωτές της μητρικής.

----------


## vassilis3

οπτικός έλεγχος ΟΚ

----------


## JB172

Τροφοδοτικό άλλαξες?
Δεν μετράς και την μπρίζα που παίρνεις ρεύμα. Πόσα volt σου δίνει?

----------


## vassilis3

αυτά είναι τα πρώτα που έκανα,

----------


## KaIzEr

Ειχα κ εγω ενα παρομοιο προμλημα κ εκανε το pc μου resart και τελικα ειχαν προβλημα οι πυκνωτες,του αλαξα κ ολα ok.Δες μηπως εχουν φουσκωσει οι πυκνωτες σου στην mothrboard.

----------

